# Corsair H80 - Probleme mit Mainboard Abstandshaltern?



## BinGo2010 (8. Februar 2013)

Hallo liebes Forum, 

ich könnte eure Hilfe mal wieder gebrauchen. 

Habe im Dezember eine H80 bestellt und diese eingebaut. Mit den Absandshaltern, die dabei waren. Ichhatte von Anfang an das Gefühl, dass der CPU Aufsatz (Komme gerade nicht auf den richtigen Namen) nicht festgenug auf der CPU sitzt. 

Mein Gefühl war wohl auch korrekt, da ich nach dem Einschalten gleich 55° hatte und bei 68° hat der PC gleich abgechaltet.  
2 Mal den Lüfter wieder agenommen und, CPU und Kühler gesäubert und nach dem aussehen war es zumindest so, dass der Kühler richtig aufsaß aber vielelicht nicht fest genug.  

Nach dem dritten Mal ging die H80 gar nicht mehr (kein Gluckern, kein Licht... tot). Konnte als nicht weiter testen. 

Morgen hole ich die ausgetauschte ab und will es noch einmal testen. 

Habt ihr evtl. aucch festgestellt, dass die Orginal Abstandshalter nicht passen und wenn ja, habt ihr evtl. andere nommen?

Ich habe im Moment den Scuthe Mugen 3 PCGH Edition drauf und war am überlegen, ob ich evtl. versuche mit diesen abstandhaltern den H80 Kühler zu befestigen. 

Wäre Dankbar für eure Unterstützung. 

Gruß
BinGo


----------



## ejletz (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Corsair H80 - Probleme mit Mainboard Abstandshaltern? -- HELP*

meine persönliche meinung zur H80

hatte die 5 wochen auch auf einen 3770k montiert und war enttäuscht, einfach nur laut (pumpe und lüfter), kühlleistung unter aller sau.
mein rat: wenn du das geld hast kauf dir eine gescheite wakü


----------



## Chinaquads (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Corsair H80 - Probleme mit Mainboard Abstandshaltern? -- HELP*

ich hatte auf einem 3570k auch einen H80, 3x Pumpe laut, 3x umgetauscht -.-

Kühlleistung war aber TOP, evtl. liegt ein Montagefehler vor?


----------



## ejletz (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Corsair H80 - Probleme mit Mainboard Abstandshaltern? -- HELP*

könnte ein grund sein, glaub ich aber nicht
hab die auch umgetauscht, gleiches problem, pumpe laut, kühlleistung wieder mist
hab sie dem nachbarn verkauft  und mir ne richtige wakü bestellt, flüsterleise wies sein soll, und 50°C @ 4,5ghz


----------



## Aer0 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Corsair H80 - Probleme mit Mainboard Abstandshaltern? -- HELP*

meine meinung zum h80(mit 2500k @ 4ghz 1.21vcore)
mit anderen lüftern gute kühlleistung und leise ,wenn man die pumpe leicht kippt,sodass die luft in den radi geht
idle: 28c
last: 60c
ich finde die werte ganz gut mit push pull @1000 rpm


----------



## BinGo2010 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Corsair H80 - Probleme mit Mainboard Abstandshaltern? -- HELP*

Na ja eine komplett Wakü kann ich mir nicht leisten und ich möchte eignetlich mit der H80 die Lautstärke vom Scuthe Mugen 3 PGCH Edition halten (ist ja recht leise) und die vom Kühlen her ein wenig besser werden, Habe unter Volllast aktuell 68 (mit Prime95). Hoffe dann auf 60 bis maximal 64° zu kommen. Das natürlich auf der leisesten Stufe. Die anderen gehen ja gar nicht. 

ein weiter grund war, den dicken block aus dem Gehäuse zu kriegen. 

Aber hat keine von euch die Erfahrungen mit den Abstandshalten gemacht? hatte beim letzten versucht auch den Kühlkörper gedreht mit 90° nach Links aber keine Besserung der Kühlleistung. 

Ich will einen Montagefehler nicht ausschließen aber ich bastel nun seit ca. 10 Jahren an PCs und die Wärmeleistpaste hat die CPU auch komplett berührt aber ich würde behaupten, dass der Druck nicht ausgereicht hat.


----------



## Cloud Strife (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Corsair H80 - Probleme mit Mainboard Abstandshaltern? -- HELP*

Oh Schreck, Habe mir grad dieselbe WaKü für mein Mini-ITX System bestellt, sammt nem 3770K. Wenn ich mit dem zusammenbauen fertig bin und alles gut läuft kann ich dir vllt. Tipps geben.


----------



## ejletz (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Corsair H80 - Probleme mit Mainboard Abstandshaltern? -- HELP*

ich kann mich jetz auch irren, aber ich glaub dass liegt daran, weil die yvi´s auf kleinerer fläche gleich viel ( oder sogar mehr) wärme abgeben, als die sandy´s und die h80 mit dem kühlen nicht nachkommt.
vorausgesetzt man bekommt eine "nicht scheppernde" h80 wie Aer0 
bei mir wars definitiv nicht die luft die zu den geräuschen führte, eher kleine kieselsteine in der pumpe

zum problem von BinGo2010, auf Amazon steht bei den Kundenrezensionen: "der Einbau ist eine Klasse für sich. Ich musste den Kühlkörper um 90° versetzt einbauen da er in
der ursprünglichen Position nach Einbauanleitung auf meinen Kondensatoren vom Mainboard (Asus Striker II Extreme) auflag und somit nicht den Prozessor... "

kann dann evtl auch daran liegen

und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, war das bei mir auch ziemlich knapp


----------



## Aer0 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Corsair H80 - Probleme mit Mainboard Abstandshaltern? -- HELP*

probier mal deine pumpe/gehäuse so zu kippen das die luft in den radi geht,vieleicht gehts dann bei euch


----------



## Chinaquads (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Corsair H80 - Probleme mit Mainboard Abstandshaltern? -- HELP*

das mit dem kippen geht zeitweise gut, meistens kommt nach 1-2 Tagen die Luft wieder -.-


----------



## efdev (8. Februar 2013)

eine idee hätte ich auch kann man einen mini agb dazwischen bauen das würde doch alles probleme was die luft angeht lösen oder?


----------



## BinGo2010 (10. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

Also die neue Corsair H80 läuft super, kein surren, kein gluckern. Zum Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH Edition ist der Temperatur Unterschied nur ca. 2 Grad weniger. Was aber auch davon kommt, dass ich die Lüfter vom Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH Wdition genommen habe, weil diese nicht zu hören sind. 

Das Innenleben sieht jetzt viel aufgeräumter aus. 

Das Einzige was ich jetzt noch höre ist das leichte Rauschen der Gehäuselüfter und beim Spielen der Lüfter von der Grafikkarte. 

Viele Grüsse 
BinGo

pS: kann ich diesen Thread als gelöst/ erledigt setzen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------

